

Ask HN: Best chair for programming? - jnankin

Not looking for a fancy comfy chair.  On the contrary, I'm looking for something that keeps me sitting upright, not leaning back, yet allows me to sit and work for long periods of time without making me stand up because it's so freaking hard.<p>Right now I'm dealing with a wooden chair, like the kind you'd find at a kitchen table.  I've found that to be better than anything at staples/office depot for my productivity.
======
vellum
I still like the Aerons. You can get a cheap knockoff on Amazon for $150-200,
or a used one off Craigslist. Whatever one you end up going with, I'd
recommend trying it out in person first.

~~~
argonaut
Don't get an Aeron.

1) They're overpriced. You can get an equivalently ergonomic chair for $100.

2) The Aeron chair was never actually designed for ergonomics. It was designed
for style. It's a really common misconception that the Aeron chair was
designed to be perfectly ergonomic. [1]

It goes without saying that the most ergonomic chair is going to be one which
you modify (by adding various supports / strap-ons) to fit your body.

[1]
[http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/10_19/b41770712...](http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/10_19/b4177071221162.htm#p2).

------
pooMonger
Interestingly enough, from what I've read [1], a slight lean to your posture
is actually recommended, and considered the healthiest position when sitting
in a chair for long periods of time.

I've purchased <$120 chairs for a long time from the usual suspects, Office
Depot, Staples, etc. and the padding in the seat just goes to shit after a
year. As if I'm sitting on wood, resulting in lower-back-pains galore.

Today, I'm using a Humanscale Freedom with headrest that I got off craigslist
used, but reupholstered, for $400. It's one of the best investments I've ever
made. I sit in this chair up to 10 hours a day, and not the slightest bit of
back pain.

Can't recommend it enough, so my advice would be to seriously consider
stretching your budget ever so slightly. Your future 70-year-old self will
thank you (and me if you remember this recommendation!).

[1]: <http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/6187080.stm>

------
jedmeyers
I recommend taking a look at Steelcase Leap. It has a lot of features and a
multi-level reclining back.

~~~
ishbits
+1 for the leap. 7 years ago I went to a local store to buy an Aeron. The guy
sent me home with a Leap to try for 30 days - no deposit. 7 years later and it
still looks and operates like new. And I haven't had sitting issues since I
got it.

A good chair is not a replacement for physical activity though.

------
eswat
I’ve been sitting on an exercise ball for the past few months. Don’t really
care for the science behind it vs. a real chair, but I do find the constant
readjustment to stabilize yourself lets me stay on it longer than if I had sat
on a chair.

~~~
jnankin
dwight schrute <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut-_M1Tib2s>

------
shail
Take a look at this one:
[http://www.varierfurniture.com/Collections/Work/Variable-
bal...](http://www.varierfurniture.com/Collections/Work/Variable-balans-R/)

------
jnankin
Yeah, also let me add the requirement that it can't break the bank. I can't
spend 1k on a chair. Perhaps something more in the 120 or less range.

~~~
argonaut
Although I believe you can get great chairs for less than $1,000, keep in mind
that this is your spine we're talking about. If spending $1,000 prevents you
from having to go through $50,000+ surgery and/or physical therapy in the
future and significantly improves your quality of life when you're 70 years
old, I call that a wise investment.

The same goes for mattresses. You spend 1/3 of your _entire life_ on these
things. You should be spending top dollar for the best mattress you can find
on the planet.

------
brador
Go to a big box office furniture store. Sit in every chair, see what you like.

------
drharris
Cue the standing desk weirdos...

Get something <$100 that doesn't have armrests and doesn't lean back (or else
it locks such a function solidly). It will force you to sit correctly.

------
briajens
Aeron, hands down.

~~~
landypro
+1

